# Squab on my balcony in D.C.



## pxl8d (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello All:

I discovered a nest behind some work out mats on my balcony. My curiosity was peaked (sp?) after watching a pigeon duck into the crevice. Within the nest was a squab that appears to be a few weeks old - but I have no way to tell. It's eyes are open and it is quite aware. It has feathers with little yellow hairs. It is approximately the size of a tennis ball - maybe a little larger. (I have named it Nemo.) The mother(?) has not returned in a couple of days, and I'm concerned that the squab may be starving. I plan to get a syringe and feed it some crushed cheerios mixed with warm water. I don't think I plan on keeping it. Any advice on this matter would be most welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Both parents usually look after the squab and it would be unusual for neither to return. They don't sit on the nest once the baby is old enough but will watch from a distance and return to feed it. As they crop feed they will only visit a few times a day rather than flit back and forth.

If it looks alert it is probably being fed, but you could just feel his crop (at the front of the chest), it should feel something like a beany baby if the parents are looking after it.

If you hear a lot of squeaking from it have a look...that usually means a parent is feeding it.

If you have to hand feed it then Kaytee Exact would be a better choice than Cheerios. This thread provides information and links on how and what to feed: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682&referrerid=560 


Cynthia


----------



## pxl8d (Sep 5, 2005)

Thank you for the quick response. The parents did return even after I refurbished the nest with more suitable digs. I made for a him a serious bachelor aviary complete with HiFi and plush cardboard furnishings. After some initial hesitation, mom and dad accepted his new lifestyle and resumed crop feeding the little bastard. However, Nemo has taken on some bad habits. After plying him with scotch and cigarettes, he has begun to cuss like a sailor as he sits on my shoulder. He is a total bum; always pecking at my smokes and hounding me for another drink. Totally incorrigible! I guess I own him now. I tried cutting him back with blended scotch, but he knows the difference - he won't touch anything but single malts. Damn, I wanted a cheap pet. (Sorry for the pun.) He still cannot fly which is probably good because in his state, he'd sail straight into a wall.

But seriously...thank you for the advice!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I hope you are joking. Your original request for information seemed genuine and Cynthia gave you a proper response. Your reply is totally inappropriate and unacceptable on this discussion board. Kindly shape up or ship out.

Terry


----------



## pxl8d (Sep 5, 2005)

Terry:
Lighten up. Perhaps you should seek a different hobby...such as discovering your lost sense of humor. Shape up or ship out? Boy, you don't mince words do you, pal? I'll bet you're pure hell and intimidation in a battle of wits! (Again, pay close attention or you might miss the sarcasm.) Perhaps you need the scotch more than Nemo.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

All that aside, this link shows a pigeon in daily stages of growth from say one onwards

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

If you roughly estimate the age, then consider it is about 35 days from hatching to fledging, it'll give you an idea when he should be up n away. 

Also worth noting that sometimes, parents will start another round of eggs before the young have fledged, so you may want to take a look for new eggs now and then and remove them straight away after the second is laid (normally two, anyway, sometimes only one). 

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Pix,

You are here only because John responded to you. I was asked to remove you from the board because of your "funny" post .. kindly don't mess with me here on Pigeon-Talk or you will be zapped.

Get real or get out.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pxl8d, 

When I first read your response to Cynthia's well intended advice, I too, was a little perturbed and had some red flags go up. 

You have to understand that in all online forums, there is going to be trouble makers...ones that have no serious intentions or desires but to create problems. We get our fair share here of those that just join for the sole purpose of seeing what kind of a rise they will get out of us or to put down our site, pigeons or the people here. Since you are new, we didn't know what to expect knowing nothing about you or your sincerity. Sarcasm is something that people have to get used to in others. It's not always easily interpretted especially on the internet and with people who are unfamiliar to us.

Terry is an extremely dedicated, hardworking and tireless rehabilitator in real life...saving countless pigeons & doves, ducks, geese, and other animals that cross her path. She is also the head moderator here in our site and doesn't need the exta burden of trying to get into someone's head after a few words of posts. 

If you are a serious person here, then please introduce yourself to our group in a little more detail. Let us know the reasons you came to our site, what your experience is with pigeons, and perhaps a bit more details of the pigeon you have in your care now.

Thank you for your understanding and co-operation,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pxl8d said:


> Terry:
> Lighten up. Perhaps you should seek a different hobby...such as discovering your lost sense of humor. Shape up or ship out? Boy, you don't mince words do you, pal? I'll bet you're pure hell and intimidation in a battle of wits! (Again, pay close attention or you might miss the sarcasm.) Perhaps you need the scotch more than Nemo.



Terry ONLY took the time to respond to your post because I had questions about your language and your supposed joking about the youngster.

I have heard about pigeons and animals treated cruely and tortured inhumanily, and you are new here and we don't know you, so I didn't know you were joking or serious. We do have people that post from time to time with less then good intentions.

I'm sorry I brought this to Terry's attention, as she did not at all deserve your remarks. She is the very person who rescues ducks, geese, starlings, pigeons, and other animals from cruel and inhumane treatment, and gives them back some normalcy and happiness in their little lives. The challenges she faces daily in rescue and rehab. are many & some horific. She is far to busy to even have time to respond to your insults.

If you have a youngster in need or just a question, please quit the nonsense and get serious, be polite, and we will help you.


----------

